# Houlders ship El Argentino



## Neillcarslaw (Jun 28, 2007)

The El Argentino was bombed and sunk in WW11. Does anyone know the cir***stances? Were there any survivors? Neill Carslaw


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Neill, a few details may be found at this URL:
http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/oskms/mem/52_1.htm

Photoship has three pictures of the ship, starting here:
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships E/slides/El Argentino-01.html


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Neillcarslaw said:


> The El Argentino was bombed and sunk in WW11. Does anyone know the cir***stances? Were there any survivors? Neill Carslaw


Neil,
It is possible that you have missed the reply that John Gazzard gave you *here* when you asked previously?


----------

